# Copper plays?



## craigj (19 April 2009)

with copper rising i want to find out where i can find companies that have exposure to copper ?   Is there a website that i can filter this info ?

does anyone know companies that are producers that are strongly leveraged to the copper price ?


----------



## SM Junkie (19 April 2009)

*Re: copper plays ?*

One to consider is ABY, up 60% in one day last week.  Financially sound company supplying predominantly India.  See their thread.


----------



## N1Spec (21 April 2009)

craigj said:


> with copper rising i want to find out where i can find companies that have exposure to copper ?   Is there a website that i can filter this info ?
> 
> does anyone know companies that are producers that are strongly leveraged to the copper price ?





PNA, 65,000t production for 2009, cash cost USD$0.70 which is considered average to low cost compared to the majors. Most other small to mid tier copper miners out there have a cash cost over USD$1.20.

So with CU price at USD$2.00 PNA is still making  a packet!

Please DYOR


----------



## Sean K (21 April 2009)

EQN has a little bit.

CDU will have quite a lot at fantastic grade.


(not holding either)


----------



## shag (21 April 2009)

discovery metals, dml, has an african play that got some press today(smh). it looks potentially large, but the stock is illiquid, has had a very good run, and fat profits spruiked it.
its worth a look for a punt. 

i've got a handful, bought in on the way down.

the article was of interest as it signals possible future shortages of the red metal, and its so useful, so ductile, runs good electricity etc.

its supposedly first out of the gate when a recovery occurs, but it seems it could be first out of the gate too when metals start getting in short supply.

also of interest is the point that back in the  late 80's/early90's they figured cu was dead re telcos, ie all that investment in the lines underground(due to fibre optics etc). then they hooked onto idsn etc.
my point is who knows what important resources of limited supply will be used for in the future.


----------



## TradingScribe (21 April 2009)

I tend to like copper and zinc play Jabiru Metals (ASX: JML).  It seems to be in good shape with debts recently retired, production steadily increasing and sensible decisions with regards to its hedge book really paying off.  I think the market is starting to realise this with its shares being nicely re-rated over the past two months.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 April 2009)

BOC‎ - Bougainville Copper Limited has one of the biggest deposits in the 
world  and one day they will get to mine it again. :


----------



## shag (22 April 2009)

they could still mine it, just learn from the iraq war, and develop good bullet and bomb proof mining equipment.
u might need to pay a little hazard pay too....


----------

